# Alligator Gar new laws



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Alligator Gar Harvest Reporting Requirements â€“ Applicable all season

Trinity River: 
Enact a 48-inch maximum length limit for alligator gar on the Trinity River from the I-30 bridge in Dallas downstream to the I-10 bridge in Chambers County, including the East Fork of the Trinity River upstream to the dam at Lake Ray Hubbard.
A drawing will be implemented to allow selected anglers to harvest one alligator gar over 48 inches in length per year from the Trinity River. The draw system would allow non-transferable harvest authorization for a to-be-determined number of alligator gar. Authorizations would be selected and distributed through a random draw of interested applicants. Purchase of a fishing license would be required. This authorization could be used day or night, and alligator gar could be taken by any legal means.
Between one half-hour after sunset and one half-hour before sunrise, no person may take or possess an alligator gar by means of lawful archery equipment or crossbow on the Trinity River unless they have received a harvest authorization through the drawing system.
Statewide: All persons who take an alligator gar from the public fresh waters of the state other than Falcon International Reservoir would be required to report the harvest via the departmentâ€™s website or by mobile app within 24 hours of take.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I sure hope you draw a permit Gary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Trophy only ..... a new day,bottom rail on top*

All persons who take an alligator gar from the public fresh waters of the state would be required to report the harvest via the departmentâ€™s website or by mobile app within 24 hours of take.
the lowly endangered brink of extinction Trinity A-Gar......fully protected

LOL


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

They are certainly not on the brink of extinction in the Trinity. They are hurting in some rivers and are in real trouble in other states. However I would like to see them reach their full potential size. I like fishing for them in the river sometimes and would love to see the days of the true giants return. But then again I'm a bit different I also like fishing for and catching big gasper goo, truly big one over 25 lb is on my list.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Seaox230 I had a customer catch a 25# drum while drifting for big blues. The way it fought I thought it was going to be 60# catfish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Thursday morning, 25th Tried to get out and enjoy some of the nice weather. Put in at the locks went way up the Trinity river about an hour or so. Hooked up on some catfish, 
but every other fish was at Gar. Someone needs to actually go out there and check when it comes to making certain laws of exactly how many gars are in that river. There’s a LOT!! Go figure,


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Tpwd are a bunch of idiots if they think the gar population in the trinity is in danger. And falcon is getting just as bad


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Not trying to argue here, but is it possible that some of what people see are longnose or other species rather than alligator gar? I have seen gar so thick rolling in the river near the lock n dam during the white bass spawn that it was unbelievable, but I don't think they were gator gar, because I caught them fairly often too.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Itâ€™s those rare endangered alligator gar and there is no shortage of them in the river.
They are generating $ however in the way of gar guides.
Canâ€™t sling a cat without hitting a gar guide lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I know that gar are thick enough up river during spawn in some areas you will hit them with your lower unit. That aren't solid enough to hurt your equipment, but you dang sure need to keep a good hold onto the tiller.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been thinking that the white bass that get flushed into the river from the lake must go downriver in droves when the flow goes to one gate.
I bet the brackish water eventually slows them down for a major gar feast.
The gar love that brackish water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

They can even tolerate regular salt water too, I have seen them caught off a short private pier between Eagle Point and Bacliff.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

They were thick on the north end of Livingston this spring.
Garry be careful they will bite you!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Dewayne, You got that right and I have the scar to prove it. 

My brother works in the main office at Texas Parks and Wildlife and has been telling me for about a year alligator gar was a hot button for them and new laws were imminent.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Seaox230 I had a customer catch a 25# drum while drifting for big blues. The way it fought I thought it was going to be 60# catfish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow I bet that was a fun fight. Good info I would guess it was fairly deep water?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I was at the 'LL Dam Saturday and once again saw what causes me to support gar regulations and not support killing them with a bow. I have seen the following so many times it sickening. My daughter spotted them first, and was absolutely disgusted by what some people do. She caught her first one at about seven years old while perch fishing in a small creek and has loved catching them ever since.

Lined up in nice and neat rows for the picture was five alligator gar from four to five feet long, and I don't know ten or so spotted/long nose and lots of buffs. All had the usual arrow hole. Take a pic and then leave em lay to rot and stink up the boat ramp. Those that enjoy killing fish with a Bow will be the ones that drive the continued tightening of the rules. They are their own worst enemy.

What a shame.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep caught that big drum in 32â€™ fow.
The carnage of dead fish below the dam is awful.
The bow fishermen who shoot gar/rough fish and leave them on the bank by the ramp/entrance areas are going hurt their sport eventually with that kind of behavior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

